# Unknown Piranha, Possible Hybrid?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what do you guys think?
marginatus+manueli????


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

S. Aureus


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

S.egienmanni of some sort


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> S. Aureus


Aureus is classified in the Pristobrycon genus

I think S. eigenmanni when I look at that pic


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> S. Aureus


Aureus is classified in the Pristobrycon genus

I think S. eigenmanni when I look at that pic
[/quote]

"Unknown species collected by George Fear, appears similar to S. eigenmanni or more likely S. aureus."

Its disputed. A lot of pristobrycon fish don't belong in that genus anyway.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Reminds me of the yellow eigenmanni...


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

It's really pretty whatever it is.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Reminds me of the yellow eigenmanni...


Looks exactly the same. What am I missing?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What ever it is I love it, one of the nicest p's I've ever seen.

I really like the yellow with the dark humeral spot, amazing
















Any idea how big it is/gets?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

The head looks like a bit like catoprion mento


----------

